# Transparent Blue Type C



## cubingcorgis (Oct 31, 2009)

Are the transparent blue type c's any good? Lancetheblueknight (Lance) uses it often. I'm not sure if it's his main cube, but it sounds good. I'm asking this because my friend has one not assembled and his own one is amazing. I might buy it, but is it any good though?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 31, 2009)

...I don't see any transparent blue Type C's on C4Y, but transparent cubes aren't allowed.


----------



## randomrubikscubeguy (Oct 31, 2009)

There is a transparent blue cube but it is cube for you brand.
I aslo really want to get that cube.


----------



## cubingcorgis (Oct 31, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> ...I don't see any transparent blue Type C's on C4Y, but transparent cubes aren't allowed.



Oh, my friend is selling one to me, I don't attend competitions anyway.


----------



## cubingcorgis (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm just looking for a review on if it's good.


----------



## randomrubikscubeguy (Oct 31, 2009)

Why don't you ask your friend to assemble it and see if it's good.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 31, 2009)

Speaking of Blue Cubes, My friend is getting a Glow Blue Cube C4Y brand soon, I may review that.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 31, 2009)

It's a Type C, so I assume it's good.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have used a translucent Blue Type C for every 3x3 event in my past 7 or 8 competitions.
It's good.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 31, 2009)

Yup, it is a really good cube, go ahead and get it. It moves just as good as my other type Cs.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 31, 2009)

whatt? there are clear type c everywhere!

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25272

http://www.unicube.tw/Cart/Info.aspx?Type=1&ID=TCB
http://9cube.net/303_New-Transparent-Cambridge-Blue-3x3x3-cube-(c).html


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2009)

http://9cube.net/303_New-Transparent-Cambridge-Blue-3x3x3-cube-(c).html is what I have, and I've so far been allowed to use it in competitions, since you can't see through pieces. (translucent)


----------



## randomrubikscubeguy (Oct 31, 2009)

Where did you get the translucent type c?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2009)

C4Y, over a year ago.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 31, 2009)

I had one around June 2008, it was a green translucent.
It's a little worn out now, so I don't use it.

I assume since it's the same type, the blue one would also be good.


----------



## randomrubikscubeguy (Oct 31, 2009)

Just so you know lancetheblueknight cube is BLUE (not transparent blue), I'm sure the transparent one is good as well.


----------



## cubingcorgis (Oct 31, 2009)

randomrubikscubeguy said:


> Just so you know lancetheblueknight cube is BLUE (not transparent blue), I'm sure the transparent one is good as well.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1IODDItjeU

Why don't you read the description in there and he says it in the video.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 31, 2009)

cubingcorgis said:


> randomrubikscubeguy said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you know lancetheblueknight cube is BLUE (not transparent blue), I'm sure the transparent one is good as well.
> ...



Ouch, nice one.
+1


----------



## ckcommando (Nov 1, 2009)

I have one. it was my main speed cube until i bought a type A. the transparent type c locks up too much and seems tight. never pops though. oh, yea it looks AWESOME.


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 1, 2009)

ckcommando said:


> I have one. it was my main speed cube until i bought a type A. the transparent type c locks up too much and seems tight. never pops though. oh, yea it looks AWESOME.



You should try loosening a little. Mine got much better and never locked up.


----------



## cubingcorgis (Nov 1, 2009)

There are around 5 of these transparent blue type c's on ebay guys.


----------

